# Need help finding production software



## hddesigns (Dec 20, 2010)

A bit of background. We have a screen printing and embroidery shop where everything is done in house. We also have a remote retail location (soon to be more than one) where only sales are made and there is no production at all in there. 
Right now we have a dry erase board where we post jobs, but we would like to move into some sort of software that can simply show job title, qty, how many colors, due date, art is present, etc. I would like for it to be updated in real time, and when a printer is done with the job, he can mark complete - but it would have to be seen from that remote location. I hope this makes sense. I am assuming it would have to be done online, and I've looked at t-quoter, t-boss, price it, etc, but all those do much more than I need. I would like to be able to enter jobs from that remote location, and maybe attach a work order pdf, art, etc. to that specific job. The problem is that I don't think such a software exists. Does anyone know any solution to our problem? Thank you!

- John


----------



## ShirtShackOmaha (Mar 24, 2011)

we use helprunmyshop.com it is a web page shop management tool for screen printing it might be what your looking for


----------



## hddesigns (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you both for the help!


----------



## BeforePrinting (Sep 17, 2010)

it may be kind of a stretch, but you could probably get something going by just looking for project management software online. Not specifically made for the shirt industry.

One example would be BaseCamp, a product by 37signals. 

they also have campfire, another collaboration tool that's awesome. Runs online in real-time for teams just like yours.

BaseCamp has a free plan that allows one "project" but within there you can put jobs on the calendar and check off if their done. Give it a try, it's free. Just look below the regular plans and you'll see ain reeeeally tiny text offering the free plan.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi John, I've created a project management system that can manage your t-shirt projects. I can build one for you using a CMS platform called Drupal. It would allow you to manage projects remotely and allows your employees to update and manage project statuses in real-time. Please email me at dan[USER=144419]@onfrontstreet[/USER].com if you are interested in something like this. I can give you more information. Thanks!

-Dan


----------



## hddesigns (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Dan! I sure do appreciate your response! 
Since my original posting, I was not able to find any software that was what I was looking for, so I too just wrote my own web app to fit my specific needs. I haven't quite finished it, but it is close!


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

hddesigns said:


> Hey Dan! I sure do appreciate your response!
> Since my original posting, I was not able to find any software that was what I was looking for, so I too just wrote my own web app to fit my specific needs. I haven't quite finished it, but it is close!


Oh nice! I tried looking around for something like that to implement at my current t-shirt company but couldn't find anything. Sometimes its best to just build it yourself.

Are you writing custom .php, or are you using a CMS foundation for your PM system. I'd like to check it out or see screen shots when its all done.

Here is a brief example of the Drupal project management sites I've built if you are interested at all:

T-shirt Project Management Intranet
Digital asset library/approvals/art licensing
Licensed Contract Tracking system

Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck with your custom web app. Look forward to hearing more about it when its done.

DanOwner of OnFrontStreet.com
Shop: Shop | On Front Street
Twitter: On Front Street (onfrontstreet) on Twitter
Facebook: On Front Street | Facebook


----------

